# Muddy Hell 2013 Cancelled.



## Howard (27 Sep 2013)

Apparently. Massive shame. 

http://www.muddyhell.cx/2013/09/27/muddy-hell-2013-cancelled/


----------



## VamP (27 Sep 2013)

Weird they couldn't make the funding work given the massive interest this always draws. Shame.


----------



## Howard (27 Sep 2013)

Indeed. It's curious. Trying to find out what happened. 

Can't quite believe it, what with the fiasco with the Urban Hill Climb.


----------

